# Waxstock 2018 Exhibitor List



## Waxstock

*2018 EXHIBITORS*

As the show gets booked up, we'll be updating the exhibitor list. We expect about 60 stands in 2018, representing around 80 car care and detailing brands. This is probably the largest gathering of specialist car care exhibitors anywhere in the world. Even SEMA, with its vast halls has just a few rows dedicated to detailing companies and brands, within a much larger selection of stands that represent the wider automotive aftermarket.

Please note that we cannot guarantee attendance of any brand, stand or trader.

_2018 Exhibitors_

Dodo Juice - MAIN SPONSOR
Clean and Shiny - MAIN SPONSOR
Rupes - MAIN SPONSOR
Flex - MAIN SPONSOR
Gtechniq- MAIN SPONSOR
EZ Car Care - MAIN SPONSOR

Detailing World - SHOWDOWN SPONSOR
Slim's Detailing - ARRIVE AND SHINE SPONSOR

Sebastian's Action Trust - GUEST CHARITY

_GENERAL EXHIBITORS_
Flex
Auto Finesse
Autobrite Direct
Omega Products (Smartwax)
G3 Pro (Farecla)
Sonax (Saxon Brands)
Envy Car Care
Opti-Coat Europe
ODK
PVD (Pro-Valets and Detailers)
Dooka
Klin (Excel Detailing Supplies)
Meguiars
Golden Bird Detail
Nanolex (Infinitec)
Parkwash
Auto Perfection
Great Products Group (Scott Bros) Wo-Wo
Colourlock
Scratch Shield (Wizzard Products Ltd)
ShopNShine Ltd
Slim's Detailing (Morelli)
Scholl Concepts (Safe Products Ltd)
Kim's Corner (charity stand selling nearly new supplies)
Autosmart
Infinity Wax
Sam's Detailing
Gyeon
Trusted Car Products
Jay's Wax
Ceramic Nano Science UK Ltd
Angelwax
Juicy Details
Nipponshine (Soft 99)
Gleem
Wowo's Detailing Factory
ProDetailUK
High Definition Detail/SiRamik
Mad Cow
Auto Elixir
Bouncer's (Propa Protection)
BecauseRacecarBox
Hygan
Cartec
Altus Auto Care
Saverschoice


----------



## Waxstock

List has just been updated. One or two more stands left only. So this list is fairly accurate as to the final exhibitor list as of 09May18.


----------



## chongo

Anymore word about Larry from Ammo coming to this years Waxstock:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

In2detailing not going this year.


----------



## chongo

camerashy said:


> In2detailing not going this year.


:doublesho how come


----------



## Rozzer32

Imran said it’s a bit too much of a logistical headache getting everything down to Waxstock when I asked him if he’d be there.


----------



## chongo

Rozzer32 said:


> Imran said it's a bit too much of a logistical headache getting everything down to Waxstock when I asked him if he'd be there.


That's a shame 

Always nice to chat to him, and does some great bargains on the day.


----------



## In2detailing

camerashy said:


> In2detailing not going this year.


Hi,

Unfortunately not trading this year but I still plan on being there wandering about so if you see me, please stop me for a chat :wave:

Imran
:driver:


----------



## camerashy

In2detailing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately not trading this year but I still plan on being there wandering about so if you see me, please stop me for a chat :wave:
> 
> Imran
> :driver:


Sorry to hear that Imran, look forward to seeing you around and about on the day.
Can truly understand the logistics problem.
Will there be any post Waxstock offers coming our way....lol


----------



## Kam09

No obsession wax?


----------



## Shopnshine

See you all there!


----------



## Rozzer32

I think in2detailing are now having a stand this year.


----------



## In2detailing

Rozzer32 said:


> I think in2detailing are now having a stand this year.


Yep, a last minute bit of jiggery pokery and we have arranged to have a stand this year aswell.

Hope to see you all there. Pop over to say hi.

Imran
:driver:


----------



## lowejackson

Levi Gates from the Rag Company has said he is going, maybe it is an unofficial capacity


----------



## Rozzer32

In2detailing said:


> Yep, a last minute bit of jiggery pokery and we have arranged to have a stand this year aswell.
> 
> Hope to see you all there. Pop over to say hi.
> 
> Imran
> :driver:


Can we place pre-orders Imran? :lol::lol:


----------



## Waxstock

Final update now made - this is our complete exhibitor list folks... and a packed hall and busy show it will be. Bring on July 22nd!


----------



## Puntoboy

Can’t wait  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey

Great list, everyone I want to buy stuff from is there  Happy days!


----------

